# Smoked Fish Sausage



## Brian S

While in Leeland, I picked up some locally made smoked fish sausage. It was excellent. Anyone know how to make it or have a recipe for fish sausage?


----------



## sausageman

I have a recipe for fresh fish sausage but not a smoked version. I would think it could be smoked.


----------



## NEMichsportsman

> _Originally posted by sausageman _
> *I have a recipe for fresh fish sausage but not a smoked version. I would think it could be smoked. *



So you won't share it?????

Greg-Hope all is well with you! Almost tried to track you down at work and say howdy, but was running late and the checkout lines looked busy.


----------

